# Paceship PY23 thoughts/opinions



## Swatem (Nov 2, 2012)

First off, Hi! I've been reading a lot on here but haven't posted anything that I can remember. I live in Southwest Ohio and have been looking for a low priced first sailboat to learn on. My only experience is I like to take those little catamarans out in the Caribbean. I've always made it back so I guess that's a start  

Anyway there is a PY23 for sale in the area. I don't know exact year. It looks to be in redone and in good shape, inside and out. Comes with a main sail and 3 jibs. I'm looking for opinions on it as a first time learning boat. 

I should add I'm looking in that length range so the wife and kids can be out without feeling cramped. Also a trailerable boat. Would learn on the lakes around here and later on maybe go to Lake Erie to sail to the small islands (kellys, put-in-bay, etc...) just off the coast.


----------



## Swatem (Nov 2, 2012)

Ha, I have posted on here. Sorry for that. Been so busy but now I know where I got the advice I've been following  Thanks for any help all.


----------



## tschmidty (Sep 25, 2008)

Haven't sailed one, but I always liked the design. Shoal keel with a centerboard which is my favorite design for a trailerable boat. Would have bought one if I found one in my range when I was looking.


----------



## Squidd (Sep 26, 2011)

I have the 26 that Im "learning" on... Paceship are great boats,solidly built and decent sailers....
Sounds like tbis one will fill ylur needs perfectly.


----------



## anthony1 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Swatem
Paceship are a good boat, some the older models were built in Nova Scotia up here on Canada's east coast. There is one that is moored next to us at the marina though a 24footer, not a boat I would consider a trailerable boat, firstly I was present when the owners first put it in the water, they had a heck of a time getting it off the trailer, with the tide going out they had to get one of the local fisherman to assist and pull it off the trailer. Secondly, their boat weighs about 4500lbs, and now they have the boat craned in every spring and the same in the fall.
Have you considered an ODay or a Macgregor etc, as they are true trailer sailers. I have a Mac 25 with a swing keel, works great for me, tow it to the harbour were we keep her push it off the trailer step the mast put on the mainsail and we are away. Simply put, some thing to consider.
Good luck with the search, and keep us posted.


----------



## Swatem (Nov 2, 2012)

anthony1 said:


> Have you considered an ODay or a Macgregor etc, as they are true trailer sailers.


Yes, I was looking at the Magregor 25, 26S and a couple Catalinas. All the ODays Ive seen around need more work than I want to put into them or they have the huge fixed keel on the bottom, not sure how easy that would be launching myself if I go out by myself.

The precision was the cheapest one and looked nice too, but I haven't seen much about them, maybe because they're older boats. I do like the Macgregors though. I've seen a couple nice Hunters also.

I should add these are all boats right around +/- $5000. The precision was listed at $2500. I'm figuring something cheaper now to learn on. Also to get us out on the water to get a real feel for it and hopefully move on to a bigger nicer boat. Ultimately being able to hop over to Bahamas or cruise the Atlantic coast.

~Chris


----------



## mikehoyt (Nov 27, 2000)

PY23 is a good solid boat. This is an excellent boat to learn on.

Mike


----------



## PY23Ed (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi there, Ed here....bought a PY23 last October, refitting it this year, next year splashing it. Boat is built like a tank! Sturdy, well thought out, and easy to do fixer-upper stuff on. Its on a tandem trailer that my GMC 1500 pulls effortlessly. Looking forward to daysailing and some cruising on her. Fairly roomy cockpit, two cabin format below with a real head and holding tank, fresh water tank and below deck permenant fuel tank for the 8 hp iron genny. PY23 is a good choice to learn on....and keep learning on....


----------



## norahs arc (Jan 23, 2013)

Good solid boats but THEY DON'T SAIL WORTH (enter your own choice fowl language here). They make a good motor sailor though. In my area they are selling for next to nothing if selling at all.


----------

